# Where to get Gold Dot on the cheap?



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I am looking for some .45 gold dot sold in the 50 round boxes. Does anyone have a cheap online source?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Might try this outfit for bulk ammo.
http://www.natchezss.com/ammo.cfm?contentID=ammoGroup&ammoGroup=2&searchBy=size&size=44
Here's a bunch.

http://www.aimsurplus.com/
http://www.ammoman.com/
http://www.ammunitionstore.com/
http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/
http://www.thehuntingshack.com
http://www.midwayusa.com/
http://www.miragetechnologies.net/
http://www.natchezss.com/
http://www.northwestloading.com/
http://www.outdoormarksman.com/
http://www.streichers.com/


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

-gunut- said:


> I am looking for some .45 gold dot sold in the 50 round boxes. Does anyone have a cheap online source?


Don't order anything until you call mirage Technologies. They have the best price on 9mm 124gr +P ($16/50)

They probably have the best price on .45 as well.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Bang Bang does Mirage Technologies have a webb site? Do you have their phone number? Thanks...


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

Baldy said:


> Hey Bang Bang does Mirage Technologies have a webb site? Do you have their phone number? Thanks...


http://www.miragetechnologies.net/

That is their site. They are currently not setup to do online ordering, but they do offer 3-4 different ways to order. Of the options, calling them in person seems the safest with regards to credit card numbers floating around.

I called them about 3 weeks ago, and I hope the price has not changed too much since then.

At the time, 9mm Speer Gold Dots 124gr +P were $16 per box of 50.

If you browse their site, you will see that primarily, they are a police supplier. They sell everything from field kits to test for controlled substances, to explosive detector sprays. This is how they get their hands on the 50 round paackages of Speer Gold Dots. The 50 round packages are specifically made for Law enforcement.


----------

